
Lisp Machine Family Tree - mqt
http://lispm.dyndns.org/news?ID=NEWS-2008-05-05-1
======
sown
I've always wanted to write a simple and (for me) stupid lisp machine. How
does one do it? Do I use a lisp compiler that generates native executables? Do
I write a VM? So confused... :(

